# black and grey kitten male approx 12 weeks old needs home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have just had an email off a lovely lady whose neighbour has found a young kitten. they have asked around etc but cannot find the owner - if there is one. he is thin but appears healthy and they think he is approx 12 weeks old. i have been told he is a black and grey tabby but will see later today when they bring him to me. i cannot keep him unfortunately as i have 11 cats - one of whom is pregnant (she was dumped with her kittens and already pregnant again) and is due anytime now. i will add photos and anymore info when he gets here but if anyone is interested in re-homing him please contact me. i am in wolverhampton, west midlands but maybe something could be arranged with other forum members to transport him further afield.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just picked the kitten up. he isn't black and grey as first said as you will see from the photograph. i agree that he is probably about 12 weeks old and is so friendly. instant purrs when you pick him up. his eye is fine by the way. it just looks funny in the photograph. please get in touch if you are interested


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

bless he is adorable. im sure he will find a home very soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just a quick update to say 'leo' as he is now named, has found a fantastic forever home. he is now the soul mate of a 15 yr old girl (and her family) who has been suffering depression. he has given her a new lease of life and she has given him a new home where he will live without any fears of being dumped or abandoned again.:thumbup:


----------

